# Suns Sign Yugoslavian Center



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

With Scott Williams sidelined and Jake Voskuhl nursing an Achilles injury, the Suns signed Dejan Koturovic from Yugoslavia on Wednesday. The 7-foot center is a former teammate of Suns rookie Zarko Cabarkapa and boasts 13 years of international experience. 

www.nba.com/suns

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good signing. The 6'10 centre in 13 Euroleague regular season games last year, averaged 19.41 minutes a game, 8.4ppg, shot 58.1% from 2point range, only 60% from free throws, 4.6 rpg, 1.2 blocks per game,2 turnovers a game and 0.3 apg. 

I think he could have been injured during the middle of the season because in the last 3 games of the regular season and the 5 second round games he averaged 15.3ppg, 8rpg, 0.6apg and 2bpg.

http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=BAU


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Zarko's reaction (NBA.com diary) 

_My old teammate Dejan Koturovic is coming into town today. We just found out he’s also going to play for the Suns this season, which I’m excited about. Now there’s one more Yugoslavian in the NBA!

We were roommates for about a month during the World Championships in Indiana last summer and became close friends. He’s a great player, too. He really played a big role in our team winning the gold medal and he will be a good addition to this Suns team. I think you’re going to like him.
_


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Does anyone know how much money he will get and for how many years?


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

BIG MISTAKE 

Seriously, the Suns signed Koturovic? What a waste of money...


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> BIG MISTAKE
> 
> Seriously, the Suns signed Koturovic? What a waste of money...



could u expand on that please. I mean ive never seen the guy play. The suns have a number of scorers already, but nothing in the middle. If this guy is the hustle on the boards type player Colangelo says he is, then wouldnt that be a good thing for the suns?

Hes gotta be better than an injured Voshkul or Scott Williams right? Whats his game like?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Koturovic is better than Drobnjak if you compare their success in the national team and european leagues.

He signed a minimum contract and it is not even guaranteed I think.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Koturovic is better than Drobnjak if you compare their success in the national team and european leagues.


That doesn't mean anything. Koturovic changed plenty of teams and he didn't have any major impact in any of them. Drobnjak, apart from when he was playing for Partizan in his native Serbia he just played for a couple of years in Efes (for the big bucks) and he lead them to 2 Final4s (the only ones in their history). He could play in a much better team at the time or even in NBA but he preferred the $$$ of Efes. 

Koturovic is an athletic guy who had lots of potential as a youngster, but he is a bit lazy and he did not develop at all. Last year he used to play for Virtus (as one of their main big men) and despite the fact that his team was quite weak (13-14th in the Italian league) he failed to make any impact whatsoever. He doens't have any good moves and he fouls a lot. He always played for average teams of the Euroleague (see ALBA, Vitus, etc). 

He'll be back in Europe before you know it, IMO.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

*Great signing*

Katourovic, 31, A great physical player with great low-post skills ! fighter and solid... Will add Suns some size and team up with other serbian rookie Zarko Cha-bar-kah-pa (express it right !).

He is one of europe's top centers and certainly will make an impact in the NBA for sure... I have seen him playing !

P.S - Rumor Suns came up with new alternate Orange uniform ! need info...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The orange jerseys are really really old news.


----------



## Point Forward 2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> BIG MISTAKE
> 
> Seriously, the Suns signed Koturovic? What a waste of money...



Somebody said Kotrovic was signed for a minimum contract and it was not guarantied. It is not that much of a waste of money, I guess.

Also, wasn't Koturovic the centar for the Yugoslavian team that beat US  on the World Championship ?


It's a great signing, I can't wait to see him play. He should have a major impact right away.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm sorry to dissapoint you guys but you will soon see what I mean. I hope he goes well but, honestly...I doubt it.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

1st he's not 7footer
2nd he plays on the mid range but has no great shot
3rd no great low post moves
4th lazy
5th fouls alot

6th yes i saw him playing

BTW. what do you guys think of C.Trybañski? 3.5 block in 9 minutes per game is solid


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

can someone update me on how Koturovic has played so far?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Bad enough to be cut.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

When I saw him play aganist the Lakers he looked horrible but he wanted to shot he was shooting 18 foot jmpers they wern't even clost and he tried to shoot a step back I was just thinking what the Hell is he doing. This was a very bad signing and what is Trybanski doing what was the point of getting him.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Told you!


----------

